# Recommendations on a surface skimmer?



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Now that I've added CO2, I'm thinking about the possible need for a surface skimmer.

I never noticed issues with film on the surface when I had a HOB filter. Now that I've got a canister with the spray bar pointed into the water, the surface remains calm and film starts to build up.

I'm wondering if this is also a by-product of CO2?


----------



## Rhenerie (Jul 8, 2014)

Since I went high tech I get alot of surface film. I purchased an eheim skim 350, it works fantasticly and adds a bit of extra flow into the tank. It is also very reasonably priced I believe, and does not require regular adjustment.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Rhenerie said:


> Since I went high tech I get alot of surface film. I purchased an eheim skim 350, it works fantasticly and adds a bit of extra flow into the tank. It is also very reasonably priced I believe, and does not require regular adjustment.


Same here. I wish it was a more attractive piece of equipment, but it works fantastic. I run it at night for a few hours on a timer so I don't have to clean it quite as often, and my water is like glass.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

you may also use the fluval surface skimmer. it cheaper and works great with a canister filter. its less obstrusive and less electric wire in your tank if you use the eheim 350.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

As mentioned the eheim 350 is good, but I find the foam clogs easily.


> Now that I've got a canister with the spray bar pointed into the water, the surface remains calm and film starts to build up.


Why not try pointing the spray bar a bit upward to get some ripples at the surface, it will also aid in gas exchange, the draw back of loosing some co2 is easily negated by increasing co2 to compensate.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh-9eKOldqU&feature=youtu.be
Regards


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine is on my light timer, otherwise it plugs in less than 24 hours. I pull the floating part out when feeding flake for a half hour or so. This is a good time to go after trash inside with tweezers. The foam needs a good scrub weekly. Overall it does a great job but is more maintenance than it should be.

Later,

John.


----------



## Rhenerie (Jul 8, 2014)

I cut down some course classic 2217 foam filters and made a filter for the skimmer that clogs less. I get a full week out of it now. I would run without a filter if not for fear of killing my amano shrimp that occasionally hide inside.. (scary when they jump out on your hand during cleaning lol)


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

birbaliktanki said:


> you may also use the fluval surface skimmer. it cheaper and works great with a canister filter. its less obstrusive and less electric wire in your tank if you use the eheim 350.


Yeah, if you're already running a canister filter you can just spend the nine bucks to get a surface skimmer attachment instead of over twice that on the Eheim 350.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Elite mini-filter. Attach it sideways with the inlet at the water line and it will suck the film off and get trapped in the foam. It can also be used to aerate and the bubbles will break up the film.

Amazon.com : Elite Underwater Mini Filter, UL Listed : Aquarium Filters : Pet Supplies


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going to try submersing my flake food to make it sink. With a HOB filter, the flakes got forced under water with the current. With the present set up, I've actually removed flakes with a net (a sign I might have been over feeding?). 

I'll see if that helps and then look at some of the other suggestions here. Thanks for the input!


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

+1 for eheim stand alone skimmer.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Skimmer? Be easier and much cheaper to not use one. Its a waste of money, run an airstone at night or point your spraybar up. If you dissolve the co2 properly also its not going to matter much, sure youll lose some if theres alot of agitation but not that much to spend on that.


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Possibly a waste of money for some, however with a 80 gallon open top tank, the same dust and dog hair that falls on a coffee table falls on top of the water and a surface skimmer removes this unsightly build-up.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i use Tom's surface skimmer. its the same as the fluval but a little cheaper.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

This is what I'm using...stainless steel one. Using sponge filter and it only takes 15-20min to clean the oil film on the surface. Plus, this can be used to increase the circulation of the tank. And very easy to maintain.

http://youtu.be/GTSe_cYNyRU


----------

